# Suri Cruise's wardrobe



## liaconn (30 Sep 2009)

*Actor Tom Cruise's three-year-old daughter Suri reportedly has a wardrobe of designer clothes worth over €2 million.*
*According to The Sun newspaper, Cruise, and wife Katie Holmes, have commissioned the world's top fashion names to custom-make outfits for their toddler. *
*An insider said: "They really splurge on Suri." The pair's pal Victoria Beckham is also said to have commissioned designer Robert Cavalli to make a dress for Suri. *

*The source added: "Suri is very vocal when it comes to outfits. She's rarely seen in anything twice."* 


Just read the above on the RTE website. I know they have buckets of money but it still seems ridiculous. A child that age will have grown out of an outfit in 4-6 months.


----------



## truthseeker (30 Sep 2009)

First of all I wouldnt believe everything I read on the news.

Second - they DO have buckets of money and if they choose to waste that money on designer clothes for a child - theyre entitled to.


----------



## Caveat (30 Sep 2009)

Scientologists _and _mates with Victoria Beckham?

I'd say designer clothes for their toddler is just the tip of the iceberg as regards ludicrous behaviour.

Of course as TS says, it's up to them - doesn't mean it's not silly though.  It's the likely accompanying attitude that I would find more distasteful - that they might consider their own child as more of an ornament or fashion accessory than anything else.


----------



## liaconn (30 Sep 2009)

I agree they're perfectly entitled to spend their money on anything they like and there's probably loads of examples of equally ridiculous spending. I just find it crazy though (if it's true as truthspeaker pointed out). I suppose it just jumped out at me because there's so much talk around here  of paycuts and just this morning in work we were all trying to figure out what we would be able to cut back on if we have to take another one. Maybe Suri could sell a couple of playsuits and donate some money to the cause!


----------



## truthseeker (30 Sep 2009)

Oh its definitely crazy behaviour!! 
Mind you if I had buckets of money to waste as I pleased Id probably be doing equally crazy things!!

In saying that I do think that people give Tom Cruise an unneccessarily hard time, in my opinion he is a talented, clean living, hard working, religious, family man who always has time for fans at events, is never in the media for doing any morally bad stuff, seems to be very involved in the lives of his adopted children from his previous marriage and generally comes across as very well mannered, decent and intelligent.
Even the way he handled the person who squirted water in his face at a premier was polite, he didnt lose the head - I know I would have.

The fact that the religion he supports is a bit 'out there' is no worse (to me) than someone supporting ANY religion and the fact that he is as alpha male as it gets and may have some control issues is irrelevant to me as well, his ex wife doesnt speak badly of him and his current wife has the choice of staying married to him or not (ie - his control issues dont seem serious enough to worry me, just that he likes to run the show).

I think he is a nice guy, and if he wants to spend his millions on childrens clothes or funding the church of scientology - well more power to him i say!!


----------



## Ciaraella (30 Sep 2009)

I'd also treat this story with some scepticism, or think that there is more to the story. There was a story last year showing Katie Homles and Suri picking out truckloads of toys in a New York shop and one of magazines ranted and raved about the child getting hundreds of toys. Turns out they were being donated to a charity for Christmas and were not for Suri so you never know.
I do think money like this being spent on a child is vulgar in a time where so many people have so little but there will always be this culture with people who have money. If it's not for the kids it'll be cars for adults, swimming pools etc. I'd be pretty sure that the Cruises probably donate alot to charity too.


----------



## MrMan (30 Sep 2009)

Caveat said:


> Scientologists _and _mates with Victoria Beckham?
> 
> I'd say designer clothes for their toddler is just the tip of the iceberg as regards ludicrous behaviour.
> 
> Of course as TS says, it's up to them - doesn't mean it's not silly though. It's the likely accompanying attitude that I would find more distasteful - that they might consider their own child as more of an ornament or fashion accessory than anything else.


 
It's all relative though, most parents seem to dress their kids for show except on a much smaller budget.


----------



## bren1916 (2 Oct 2009)

Her dad worships a 'supreme being' made up by some nutcase ( in the 1950's I think).
Her mum looks like a stepford wife.
I say let the girl dress up and enjoy it while she doesn't know about all the nut jobs in her extended family!


----------



## demoivre (2 Oct 2009)

bren1916 said:


> Her dad worships a 'supreme being' made up by some nutcase ( in the 1950's I think).
> Her mum looks like a stepford wife.
> I say let the girl dress up and enjoy it while she doesn't know about all the nut jobs in her extended family!



Roflol.


----------



## Berlin (2 Oct 2009)

liaconn said:


> *According to The Sun newspaper*



Nuff said.


----------



## Caveat (2 Oct 2009)

MrMan said:


> It's all relative though, most parents seem to dress their kids for show except on a much smaller budget.



And they are as bad IMO.


----------



## MrMan (3 Oct 2009)

bren1916 said:


> Her dad worships a 'supreme being' made up by some nutcase ( in the 1950's I think).
> Her mum looks like a stepford wife.
> I say let the girl dress up and enjoy it while she doesn't know about all the nut jobs in her extended family!


 I understand the power of faith and its place in society, but one mans God is another mans supreme being, so when Tom Cruise gets slagged off for his beliefs, one wonders why is scientology so badly received compared to other religions?


----------



## truthseeker (3 Oct 2009)

MrMan said:


> I understand the power of faith and its place in society, but one mans God is another mans supreme being, so when Tom Cruise gets slagged off for his beliefs, one wonders why is scientology so badly received compared to other religions?


 
Couldnt agree more. To me his belief in Scientology is no different to a belief in Christianity, Islam, Judaism, or any other religion, mainstream or not.


----------



## Caveat (3 Oct 2009)

Do you honestly not think there is any difference?


----------



## Complainer (4 Oct 2009)

MrMan said:


> It's all relative though, most parents seem to dress their kids for show except on a much smaller budget.



Indeed. Is it any more ridiculous than them the average Irish teen's obsession with AppleCrumble & Ditch?


----------



## truthseeker (5 Oct 2009)

Caveat said:


> Do you honestly not think there is any difference?


 
Yes there is a difference. Scientology is a young religion, its beginnings are not yet shrouded in the mists of time, in 2000 years time there wont be any difference.


----------



## Caveat (5 Oct 2009)

Other big differences for me would be Scientology's cherry picking of other belief systems, the many allegations of mental abuse/corruption from former 'members', and not least, that the founder of this 'religion' was a hokey low rent Science Fiction author who seemingly chanced his arm as a self help guru and then finding success, suddenly decided that we are all descended from aliens and charged people thousand of dollars for him to tell them this.


----------



## truthseeker (5 Oct 2009)

Caveat said:


> Other big differences for me would be Scientology's cherry picking of other belief systems, the many allegations of mental abuse/corruption from former 'members', and not least, that the founder of this 'religion' was a hokey low rent Science Fiction author who seemingly chanced his arm as a self help guru and then finding success, suddenly decided that we are all descended from aliens and charged people thousand of dollars for him to tell them this.


 
Most religions have cherry picked from other belief systems, in Christianity most of the major feast days were chosen to 'overwrite' pagan festival days.
There are plenty of allegations of mental abuse in other religions.
The founder of Christianity claimed to be the son of god (arguably similar to an alien being except the concept of alien beings may not have been around then, was born of a virgin, turned water into wine and and came back from the dead.


----------



## MrMan (5 Oct 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Most religions have cherry picked from other belief systems, in Christianity most of the major feast days were chosen to 'overwrite' pagan festival days.
> There are plenty of allegations of mental abuse in other religions.
> The founder of Christianity claimed to be the son of god (arguably similar to an alien being except the concept of alien beings may not have been around then, was born of a virgin, turned water into wine and and came back from the dead.



plus I'm sure back in the day there were people profiteering from religion and of course there was a time when you literally had to pay for your sins. Religion isn't so much the problem as man's interpretation of it and exploitation of it.


----------



## truthseeker (5 Oct 2009)

MrMan said:


> plus I'm sure back in the day there were people profiteering from religion and of course there was a time when you literally had to pay for your sins. Religion isn't so much the problem as man's interpretation of it and exploitation of it.


 
Agreed.
There are really 2 distinct issues, one is a simple matter of a belief system, the other is the organised religion that employs the belief system as its foundation. In some cases the organised religion doesnt ask much of its members, in others the members are expected to pay money, attend services etc...
While its perfectly acceptable that religions get money from their members (well someone has to pay to build churches and temples), its always going to be open to exploitation - as its humans and not divine beings running the earthly show as it were.


----------



## bren1916 (5 Oct 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Couldnt agree more. To me his belief in Scientology is no different to a belief in Christianity, Islam, Judaism, or any other religion, mainstream or not.


 
Yep - let's see if Suri agrees if & when the poor kid needs medical care just like Travolta's son needed and was denied just before he died.


----------



## truthseeker (5 Oct 2009)

bren1916 said:


> Yep - let's see if Suri agrees if & when the poor kid needs medical care just like Travolta's son needed and was denied just before he died.


 
She probably will agree - unfortunately thats what happens when children are indoctrinated from a young age.


----------



## MrMan (5 Oct 2009)

bren1916 said:


> Yep - let's see if Suri agrees if & when the poor kid needs medical care just like Travolta's son needed and was denied just before he died.




Is that true? I didn't hear of any conclusion of that case yet.


----------



## MrMan (5 Oct 2009)

truthseeker said:


> She probably will agree - unfortunately thats what happens when children are indoctrinated from a young age.



but this country is case in point that when we hit our teens, we tend to make up our own minds. Look at services up and down the country and you will see kids playing with toys in the church so they are not exactly beinjg brainwashed.


----------



## Purple (5 Oct 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Yes there is a difference. Scientology is a young religion, its beginnings are not yet shrouded in the mists of time, in 2000 years time there wont be any difference.


Scientology is a dangerous, aggressive cult. I would rather my children were fundamentalist Muslims than Scientologists. They have nothing to offer except parasitic exploitation and BS self-help psycho-babble that costs you most of your money and most of your free will.


----------



## truthseeker (5 Oct 2009)

Purple said:


> Scientology is a dangerous, aggressive cult. I would rather my children were fundamentalist Muslims than Scientologists. They have nothing to offer except parasitic exploitation and BS self-help psycho-babble that costs you most of your money and most of your free will.


 
Thats exactly how I feel about any organised religion.


----------



## truthseeker (5 Oct 2009)

MrMan said:


> but this country is case in point that when we hit our teens, we tend to make up our own minds. Look at services up and down the country and you will see kids playing with toys in the church so they are not exactly beinjg brainwashed.


 
Its not just in services that indoctrination happens, it happens in school too and at home which would be where it has the most impact imo.


----------



## Purple (5 Oct 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Thats exactly how I feel about any organised religion.



I'm an atheist so I'm no big fan of organised religion but Scientology is more akin to Christianity in the middle ages (aggressive, oppressive, money-grabbing) than most mainstream religions now.


----------



## truthseeker (5 Oct 2009)

Purple said:


> I'm an atheist so I'm no big fan of organised religion but Scientology is more akin to Christianity in the middle ages (aggressive, oppressive, money-grabbing) than most mainstream religions now.


 
Yes youre probably right - but in terms of costing people their money and free will, its down to an individual to practice personal responsibility and investigate the reasons why they follow a particular religion - if theyve done the investigation and are happy to be members then thats their own business.

Theres plenty of information out there about all religions and in todays information age no one can be excused for blindly following.


----------

